# What little things do people do that drive you crazy?



## mevans154 (Jun 16, 2016)

What little things do people do that drive you crazy?

For me:

1.  Talking on your cell phone while crapping in the bathroom stall at work.

2.  Not wearing a belt with your dress pants.

3.  Not picking up your feet while walking.  (knees up people!)


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 16, 2016)

Clipping their nails at work.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 16, 2016)

People that click their pens

People that answer their phone when I'm talking to them.

Anyone who walks over and asked me if I got their email

Any adult that can't make it through a one hour meeting without looking at their phone

People that won't hold the door open if you're walking behind them

Chicks that wear yoga pants to work and then get upset when people check out their ass


----------



## DuckFlats (Jun 16, 2016)

People that respond to questions with "Yea" instead of "Yes"

People that while ordering at a restaurant say "I want"

People that wear their sunglasses inside


----------



## willsee (Jun 16, 2016)

DuckFlats said:


> People that wear their sunglasses inside


I do that sometimes.  I wear prescription sunglasses and get out of car to run into the store and forget about them.  Since I'm mostly blind without them I have to wear them in the store to see what I need.


----------



## DuckFlats (Jun 16, 2016)

willsee said:


> > 22 minutes ago, DuckFlats said: People that wear their sunglasses inside
> 
> 
> I do that sometimes.  I wear prescription sunglasses and get out of car to run into the store and forget about them.  Since I'm mostly blind without them I have to wear them in the store to see what I need.


I can live with that.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 16, 2016)

1. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures.

2. The Dutch.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 16, 2016)

DuckFlats said:


> People that respond to questions with "Yea" instead of "Yes"
> 
> *People that while ordering at a restaurant say "I want"*
> 
> People that wear their sunglasses inside


Confused about that one.  I think I usually say I'll try or I'll have the Chicken Parm?


----------



## DuckFlats (Jun 16, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> > 44 minutes ago, DuckFlats said: People that respond to questions with "Yea" instead of "Yes" *People that while ordering at a restaurant say "I want"*
> >
> > People that wear their sunglasses inside
> 
> ...


I used to get yelled at by my grandparents if I said "I want". I say "may I have". I'll try or I'll have doesn't bother me. I cannot explain it haha.


----------



## P-E (Jun 16, 2016)

1. People who get driven crazy easily.


----------



## jijir83 (Jun 16, 2016)

1. People who are faking it until they hopefully make it. Trust me, everyone knows you're faking it. Just come out with it already. Apparently I'm the only human comfortable with saying "I messed up" or "I didn't know".

2. People who tiptoe around people who are faking it until they make it rather than cutting through their bull. Another one of those meetings and I'll call them all out then get fired.

3. People who take their personal calls at their desk in the cubicle jungle. I guess going to the empty lobby I drag myself to is unnecessary.

4. Woman who want to chat or talk about work in the bathroom. Hummmm.... no. No. NO!

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 17, 2016)

Poor office bathroom etiquette.

If you see me in the bathroom entering or exiting, do not make eye contact, do not chat or ask me about my weekend, and for heavens sake do not say my name out loud, especially if I'm walking out with my eyes down.  There's a reason I'm skulking out as quickly as possible, because I don't want anyone to know, yep that was me in Stall #3.  Don't go in there.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 17, 2016)

People who pool the office until they get the answer they are looking for.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 30, 2016)

DuckFlats said:


> I used to get yelled at by my grandparents if I said "I want". I say "may I have". I'll try or I'll have doesn't bother me. I cannot explain it haha.


"I want" isn't that bad.  Do you ever hear people order with "Give me..."?  "Give me a combo number 3, size medium, no onion, with a Sprite".


----------



## DuckFlats (Jun 30, 2016)

Yea that reminds me of my two year old daughter. The cashier should just say "No".


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 30, 2016)

we drove to Sonic to get some milkshakes the other weekend, my 16 year old was driving, when he handed the guy the tip (I think he just didn't know what to say) he said "Here is a little tip for you"-- I just tried to shrink in my seat and looked away (&amp; then scolded him after we drove away)


----------



## Supe (Jun 30, 2016)

I got a rather extensive apology from McDonald's once after the drive through cashier greeted me with "Whatchu want?"

I knew exactly what I wanted by name (because I had to look it up online), and when I asked for it, she followed up with a "we ain't got nothin' like that."

$15/hr over my dead body.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 30, 2016)

people who can't spell words correctly


----------



## mevans154 (Jun 30, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> people who can't spell words correctly


"But taht's waht Autocorect is fore"


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 30, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> people who can't spell words correctly


People who deliberately misspell words


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm sure this one is just me but, for some reason, it really irks me when people write their lower case As like a typewriter 'a', instead of the _correct _way (like an o with a little tail).

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## Dleg (Jun 30, 2016)

people who nitpick things other people do.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 30, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> I'm sure this one is just me but, for some reason, it really irks me when people write their lower case As like a typewrite 'a', instead of the _correct _way (like an o with a little tail).
> data:image/png;base64,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


Seek help....


----------



## DuckFlats (Jul 1, 2016)

People that put MSCE at the end of their name.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 2, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Seek help....


This is very true.


----------



## Supe (Jul 5, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> I'm sure this one is just me but, for some reason, it really irks me when people write their lower case As like a typewriter 'a', instead of the _correct _way (like an o with a little tail).
> 
> data:image/png;base64,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


I have never seen this done, and can't begin to fathom where someone even learns to do the former.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 6, 2016)

Entitlement attitude....lately that's what irks me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 6, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> I'm sure this one is just me but, for some reason, it really irks me when people write their lower case As like a typewriter 'a', instead of the _correct _way (like an o with a little tail).
> 
> data:image/png;base64,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


i use both interchangeably.  It was easier in chem lab notes using the former to avoid confusion by sloppy handwriters btwn a and o


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2016)

If you took drafting in college, the 'a' is how they thought us to make lower case A's

you draw the top part, then the lower part..


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 6, 2016)

I think I'm going to start writing my "a" like that now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 6, 2016)

assholes who when referencing past plans on their current plan by stating "map entitled....."

Really? it's not entitled to anything.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2016)

this BE how them professor taught us tO write them A's in college Drafting Class


----------



## goodal (Jul 7, 2016)

I must have skipped that day.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 7, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> this BE how them professor taught us tO write them A's in college Drafting Class




This is like an obese couple going at it.  It hurts and pains me to watch... but I can't look away.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2016)

I have to admit I don't think I have used the lower case drafting alphabet all that much


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 7, 2016)

We just hired an engineer at work, and my boss called me over to her computer to look at some handwritten notes she had on post-it notes stuck to her laptop.  I swear, it looked like it was printed using that font used to look like handwriting.  Every character was perfectly formed, perfectly spaced, and identically sized.  I've never seen anything like it.  My boss said he first noticed it when she was taking notes in a meeting with him earlier that day.  Apparently she does it quickly (i.e., taking notes in real time).


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 9, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> We just hired an engineer at work, and my boss called me over to her computer to look at some handwritten notes she had on post-it notes stuck to her laptop.  I swear, it looked like it was printed using that font used to look like handwriting.  Every character was perfectly formed, perfectly spaced, and identically sized.  I've never seen anything like it.  My boss said he first noticed it when she was taking notes in a meeting with him earlier that day.  Apparently she does it quickly (i.e., taking notes in real time).


But how does she write her lower case A's???


----------



## jijir83 (Jul 18, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> We just hired an engineer at work, and my boss called me over to her computer to look at some handwritten notes she had on post-it notes stuck to her laptop.  I swear, it looked like it was printed using that font used to look like handwriting.  Every character was perfectly formed, perfectly spaced, and identically sized.  I've never seen anything like it.  My boss said he first noticed it when she was taking notes in a meeting with him earlier that day.  Apparently she does it quickly (i.e., taking notes in real time).


Lost art. Do you know more about this person? (where are they from, what kind of school they went to...). I'm curious to know if she suffered nun uniformization or if it's just mad skills/discipline.

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Jul 20, 2016)

My collegiate drafting class forbid us from every using lower case letters.  That's the reason why I still write all caps today.  

When it comes to handwriting, I pretty much suck at two things - lower case, and signing my middle name.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 20, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> We just hired an engineer at work, and my boss called me over to her computer to look at some handwritten notes she had on post-it notes stuck to her laptop.  I swear, it looked like it was printed using that font used to look like handwriting.  Every character was perfectly formed, perfectly spaced, and identically sized.  I've never seen anything like it.  My boss said he first noticed it when she was taking notes in a meeting with him earlier that day.  Apparently she does it quickly (i.e., taking notes in real time).


Penmanship was a graded class when I was a kid and as a result my penmanship is almost as described above (although I always write using cursive).  It's quickly becoming a lost skill.  I know the joke is that engineers and doctors have notoriously poor penmanship but I do cringe when I see folks in meetings taking notes and it looks like my 3 year old's writing.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2016)

Having attended Catholic Schools through high school (and back when the teachers were mostly nuns) cursive was emphasized pretty strongly.  However, once I hit college and most work was done using computers or needed to be typed my cursive abilities started to go south in lieu of hastily writing notes/memos.  Today my hand writing sux.  I can still write nicely but it really takes a concious thought about how to make it look neat and tidy.  Ram:  If you cringe at how other people write their notes then you're OCD big time.


----------



## Supe (Jul 20, 2016)

I can speak in cursive, but don't ask me to write in it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> It's quickly becoming a lost skill.  I know the joke is that engineers and doctors have notoriously poor penmanship but I do cringe when I see folks in meetings taking notes and it looks like my 3 year old's writing.


This. I tend to pride myself on neat hand-written work.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2016)

ive always seen most engineers (civil's anyway) have decent handwriting?


----------



## Dleg (Jul 20, 2016)

And it's well known most doctors have extremely poor handwriting, but what I've learned is that many doctors are also really bad with electronic communications, too.  sentences all in lower case with no puncuation  things like that  i think that their culture of shorthand note taking affects their ability to communicate in other forms


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 20, 2016)

Dleg said:


> And it's well known most doctors have extremely poor handwriting, but what I've learned is that many doctors are also really bad with electronic communications, too.  sentences all in lower case with no puncuation  things like that  i think that their culture of shorthand note taking affects their ability to communicate in other forms


i see what you did there  

My handwriting is pretty bad too, but at least the drafters can understand it.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 22, 2016)

Guy telling the hot chick on the elevator that her hair smells nice.

[edit] Sorry, I thought the title of the thread was "What things little people do that drive you crazy?"


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 22, 2016)

Someone told me I didn't look Spanish because I was so light skinned.  Really??


----------



## willsee (Jul 22, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Someone told me I didn't look Spanish because I was so light skinned.  Really??


My wife is Cuban and depending on the time of year she can be very pale or very dark.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2016)

Was using some mad writing skills this week....


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2016)

^is that a g or a 9


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 30, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> ^is that a g or a 9


Yes.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2016)

I think only civil's learned the correct way to make 9's  (of course this is with marking paint so cut me some slack jack!)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2016)

I'll be here all week....


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 30, 2016)

^Great, that gives you plenty of time to work on writing your nines correctly.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2016)

My 9's are correct bitches..

This one was close to a rattlesnake that almost killed me...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2016)

^that one looks like a nine, the first one the curve went too far to the right which looks more like a g


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wasn't there a discussion on here about how to write an "a"?

Something like this or this?





.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2016)

I challenge all the eb.com spelling Nazis to a handwriting contest using marking paint on the side of the interstate


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2016)

Can we do that without getting into trouble with the DOT?


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 30, 2016)

I know a guy in CT that might let us.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> ^is that a g or a 9


Is the g silent?


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 5, 2016)

At the risk of probably insulting 50% of you, it irks me when people pronounce their sure as "shore".  It's sure as in "shur" (rhymes with bur) dang it!  Likewise, it's insurance, not inshorance.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 5, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wasn't there a discussion on here about how to write an "a"?
> 
> Something like this or this?
> 
> ...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 6, 2016)

> What little things do people do that drive you crazy?


Talk.


----------

